# Solarthermie im Eigenbau



## Nymphaion (6. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einige Solar-Poolheizungen gesehen und angesichts der Preise nur noch mit den Ohren schlackern können. Hat jemand von euch sowas komplett selbst gebaut? Ich würde gern einen kleinen Teich im Freiland im Sommer ein bißchen aufheizen ohne Strom dafür verwenden zu müssen.


----------



## Denniso (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Im Prinzip dürfte dies ja relativ leicht umzusetzen sein.

Ein Paar Rohre (Plexiglas) wo das Wasser durchfließt und unten drunter eine Alufolieähnliche Spiegelung  Jedoch wäre dies nur im Sommer möglich.

Hört sich auch interessant an.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Ganz ohne Pumpen (also Strom) wird das nicht gehen. 
Rein Theoretisch wärmt sich schon ein Gartenschlauch auf, den man nen paar mal hin und her legt, wnns nur für den Sommer sein soll. Da kann man dann das Wasser vom Teich einfach durchschicken. 
Bei den richtigen Anlagen wird halt mit einer Flüssigkeit gearbeitet, die im Winter nicht friert dann brauch man Wärmetauscher usw. ,... das Wasser muss halt durchgepumpt werden. Kommt sicher darauf an, wieviel Platz zur Verfügung steht und wie effizient die Anlage sein soll. 
Rein theoretisch müsst vielleicht auch eine Doppelsteg oder gar sogar Wellplatte aus Plexiglas auf eine dunkle Unterlage (z.b. Brett mit Teichfolie abgedeckt montiert reichen, durch bzw. unter der dann das Wasser herfliest. 
Ich denk wichtig ist, das das Wasser nicht offen irgendwo fliest , da würde zu viel verdunsten. 

Ist keine eigene Erfahrung, aber das was mir so durch den Kopf geht und wie ich das ggf. probieren würde. Also wenn meine Schlauchtrommel ne Weile in der Sonne stand kommt da  jedenfalls immer lauwarmes Wasser raus zu Anfang.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo Bastler,

ich denk Plexiglas ist recht ungeeignet, da oft nicht UV betsändig und wenns Licht durch kommt freun sich die Algen und es wird grün...

Ich hatte mal ne Bauanleitung (3.Welt Hilfsorganisation ...)

Bsp1:
Nen "Solarzaun" - alle Meter ne stabile Stange in den Boden in Ost-Westrichtung. Dazwischen fädelt man dann schwarzes PE Wasserrohr ausm baumarkt und schließt noch ne Pumpe an fertig.

Bsp2:
Nen Holzkasten zimmern, so 2x1m drauf ne Kupferplatte und dünne Kupferrohre schlangenförmig verlegen alles noch mattschwarz streichen, pumpe drann fertig (für den Teich bräuchtest du nen Wärmetauscher wegen des Kupfers).

Bsp3:
Das Ganze aus alten einplatten Heizkörpern geht wohl auch recht billig - da könnt ich eventuell sogar Fotos und Erfahrungsmesswerte liefern, ich kenn einen der hat etwa 25m² Dachfläche so bestückt.

Oder einfach mal nach Gartendusche + Solar gugeln. 

Das nur mal so zum anregen auf die schnelle.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Das Plexiglas nicht UV Beständig ist hör ich das erste mal. 
Unser Lieferant gibt 30 Jahre Garantie gegen vergilben auf seine Plexiglasprodukte. 
Wenn 30 Jahre nicht reicht , dann weiss ichs nicht. 
Das mit den Algen ist nen Argument, aber ich frag mich, ob die dauerhafte transparenz überhaupt nötig ist. 
Mir kam das in den Sinn, weil es überall zu bekommen ist, und das Wasser gut auf ne breite Fläche verteilt werden kann. Die anderen Ideen sind auch ganz nett nur muss man ja auch immer dran denken das das ganze im Sommer nur läuft, also nicht so schwer sein sollte. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## sascha73 (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Einfach schwarzen Spiralschlauch nehmen ... wichtig ist das das Wasser wirklich langsam

durchläuft also nicht ne 5000er Pumpe an 10 Meter Schlauch ...........  mein Nachbar heitzt so seinen

Pool auf ..... er hat Halterungen an seinen Holzzaun gebaut wo er den Schlauch einklipst , der Zaun 

ist 2/3 des Tages in praller Sonne ..... über ein Wegeventil zapft er Wasser vom Sandfilter ab und schickt dort

 so 1000ltr die Stunde durch 40 Meter Schauch (40mm) ...... das funzt wie sau .......


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo Werner, Wuzzel usw.,
ich finde das Thema gut! Nachdem wir Filter, Teiche, Teichufer usw. selber bauen, und hier im Forum prima Anleitungen dazu finden, sollte das Thema Solarwärme doch kein Problem sein?  
Als "Laie" gehe ich erst mal von folgenden "harten" Fakten aus:
Solarkonstante Mittel-D: 1kWh/m² - also Fläche. Sonnenscheindauer Winter: effektiv 4h (bei starrer Ausrichtung). Ausbeute: 4 kWh/(Tag und m²). Das ist kein schlechter Wert, damit kann man einen m³ Wasser mit einem m² Kollektorfläche schon um einige Grad aufheizen (ohne Verluste).
Das zweite wäre der Aufbau: Eine "Lichtabsorptionsschicht", die die Wärme speichert.
Darunter eine Isolation (Styropor, Styrodur), darüber auch. Darüber die Isolation muss sehr gut lichtdurchlässig sein, und wenige Wärme ableiten. Plexiglas hat eine sehr gute Wärmeleitung, und UV-geschütztes reflektiert einen Teil des einfallenden Lichts... .
PE-Doppelstegplatten haben auch UV-Schutz, sind aber vergleichsweise preiswert im Hinblick auf die thermischen Isolationseigenschaften. Isoglas ist besser, aber wohl kein Thema für "Selbstbauer".
Die käuflichen Poolheizer haben einfach eine zu kleine Absorberfläche, und "Schwarzschlauch" ohne Isolation ist gerade im Winter nicht zu gebrauchen.
Damit hätten wir den Plan:
Doppelstegplatte,
Rohrgeflecht,
schwarze Folie (PVC, EPDM, Papier),
Styrodur (-por)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Sehr schön, das auch solche Themen hier diskutiert werden.

Im Frühjahr habe ich mir einen Wärmetauscher für den Pool aufgestellt. Dafür habe ich keine Pumpe verwendet (sicher sehr uneffektiv). Also Iich habe einfach einen ewig langen dunklen gartenschlauch von unten am Auslauf nach oben ansteigend zum Einlauf hin in der Sonne verlegt und es hat langsam aber funktioniert. Eine Stromung konnte ich nicht feststellen, ich habe mit minikrümelln geschaut ob da was passiert und die wurden angesagt.

Jetzt mal als ganz einfache Version 1.0

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo,

das sind ja schon mal sehr interessante Ergebnisse. Also Pumpe ist wohl unumgänglich - gut, der Stromverbrauch dafür wird sich in Grenzen halten, zumal sich das Wasser nur sehr langsam bewegen soll (geht da eventuell so eine 'Spielzeug'-Solarpumpe?).

Sehr gut gefällt mir auch die Möglichkeit die Kollektorfläche senkrecht zu stellen und als Zaun zu nutzen. Wir haben hier so viel Wind, dass wir noch viele Zäune und Hecken als Windschutz bauen müssen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass der Kollektorzaun nach Süden schaut und dahinter setzen wir einen lebendigen Weidenzaun oder ähnliches. 

Unklar ist mir wie die Wärme in den Teich kommt. Bei den Poolheizungen scheint Wasser aus dem Teich angesaugt und durch den Kollektor geführt zu werden. Aufgewärmt strömt es dann wieder in den Teich zurück. Beim Pool geht das, aber in meinen Teichen schwimmt zu viel Pflanzenmaterial und auch Tiere, da wäre der Schlauch doch im Nu verstopft?

Wenn man aber ein geschlossenes System verwendet, dann muss ich doch große Mengen Schlauch im Teich verlegen als Wärmetauscher? Und ich müsste die Anlage auch immer vor Frostbeginn leeren damit da nichts passiert?


----------



## Christine (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> H... Wir haben hier so viel Wind...



Hallo Werner,

dann solltest Du hier mal schauen - ist wirklich interessant: http://wind-mobil.de/windshop.html


----------



## Eugen (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> ... Aufgewärmt strömt es dann wieder in den Teich zurück. Beim Pool geht das, aber in meinen Teichen schwimmt zu viel Pflanzenmaterial und auch Tiere, da wäre der Schlauch doch im Nu verstopft?



Wenn du am Ansaugstutzen einen Filterkorb oä. dran montierst (ev. auch nur so "Fliegengitter" ) sollte das funktionieren.

Ob eine Solarpumpe bei bewölktem /bedecktem Himmel die nötige Leistung bringt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Ich denke eigentlich, das der Effekt günstig ist, wenn die Leistung bei bedecktem Himmel abnimmt auch die Pumpenleistung nachläßt. Dann kann sich das Wasser etwas länger in der nichtvorhandenen Sonne räkeln. 

Ich denke der Effekt ist nicht verkehrt. 
Viel Sonne -> Wasser ab zur Schnellbräunung
Wenig Sonne -> ganz langsam Warm werden

Die Sache mit den kleinen Tieren... Ein Sieb wird sicher schnell verstopfen ist aber evtl. die einzige Variante, wenn Du Deine Tierchen nicht als Toastbrot im Teich haben willst. 

Vieleicht hast Du ja einen Filter am Teich und Du nimmst das Wasser von dort. 

Mit einem T-Stück von der Teichpumpe?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo Werner,
Deine Idee von einem geschlossenen System (Wärmeträger) finde ich sehr gut! 
Die Wärmeübertragung flüssig-flüssig ist sehr effektiv, da brauchst Du nicht viel "Fläche" im Becken.
Das System hat einen zweiten Vorteil: je nach Wärmeträgermedium ist es frostfest, oder hat eine bessere Wärmekapazität als Wasser! Auf gut deutsch heißt das, dass etwas weniger l/h (Pumpenleistung) für die gleiche Heizleistung gebraucht werden.
Wer sich traut, kann also mit Glycerin experimentieren. Das ist billig wie lange nicht, seit es RME gibt...
Die etwas "sauberere"  Alternative ist eine Salzlösung. Bei den Preisen für käufliche Kollektoren wird es wohl nicht lange dauern, bis hier im Forum die ersten Bauvorschläge auftauchen.... .
Vielleicht gibt es auch einen thread zur Steuerung, das würde ich auch gerne lesen und verstehen wollen.


----------



## Turbo (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo Werner

Stelle doch deine Frage mal hier http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/46/Haustechnikforum rein.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein geschlossenes System mit schwarzen PE Rohren gefüllt mit einem Propylen Glykol - Wasser Mix relativ günstig realisiert werden kann.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für alle die Vorschläge. Jetzt überlegen wir sogar ob wir damit nicht die Becken im Gewächshaus ab März heizen könnten ...


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solarthermie im Eigenbau*

Hi

Die Wärmeabgabegitter auf der Rückseite von Kühlschränken  sind sehr gute Wärmetauscher. (Bezugsquelle: Entsorgungsunternehmen). Bringt man sie evtl. zu mehreren in einem flachen Kasten mit schwarzer Innenauskleidung und Glasabdeckung unter, so wird das hindurchgeschickte Wasser erwärmt. Um die Verbindung zu einem zu- und abführenden Schlauch herzustellen, sind evtl. ein paar Lötarbeiten notwendig. Allerdings sollte das Wasser vorher einen Filter durchlaufen haben, da sonst die engen Röhren schnell verstopfen. Das rückgeleitete Wasser sollte am Teichgrund austreten, damit es umwälzt und seine Wärme nicht vorzeitig an die Luft abgibt. Die Pumpe braucht nicht allzu stark zu sein. Findige Praktiker können die Pumpe über einen Thermostat steuern, damit das Wasser im Sommer nicht zu stark erhitzt wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

